# ehMac NHL Fantasy League 2006 - 2007!!!!! NHL NHL NHL NHL!!!!!!!!!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woohoo! It's that time of year again! Strap on the laces, tape up the stick, and air out the jock strap, its the 2nd annual ehMac NHL Fantasy League! 

Click here for all the details, and to sign up!

The name of the ehMac League is:
*ehMac NHL Fantasy League*
Do a search for that name at this link
The password to the league is:
*goleafsgo* :lmao:   

Note, if you signed up last year (In which Dr. G was our Champion) you may have to delete your cookies if you want to sign in using your existing username and password. (That's what I had to do to get it working)

For information on how to play, click here. 

Let the games / friendly trash talking begin!   

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nTminVBxo9Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nTminVBxo9Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

na na na na na
ta ta ta ta ta
da da da da da da
puh puh puh na na naaa
na na na na na Na naaaa
puh puh puh da na na na na
na na na naaaaa

(Hockey night in Canada theme)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Note:

First Pick Deadline is: *7:00 PM ET on Wednesday, Oct. 4, 2006*

Looks like they greatly improved the interface for selecting picks!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks ehMax!  

Sorry for bugging you so much lately.

Actually, after seeing the group password you chose, I'm not sorry.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Joined 

(known as zathrus)


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

It may not be necessary to delete cookies if you played last year.

And you probably do not need to register again. I didn't.

Just try signing in, and then sign up for ehMac's league under group membership.

And remember, let's keep the sticks down and the heads up.


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi all

joined the league...good luck all


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

just signed in as rightcoastants! Looking forward to another season of highs and lows!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

In like flint


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

kewl, i'm in!



ehMax said:


> na na na na na
> ta ta ta ta ta
> da da da da da da
> puh puh puh na na naaa
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTminVBxo9Y&NR


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

joined 
nice looking interface. thanks for creating the league


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Woohoo! I'm in and ready to go. 

Let the games begin


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

All signed up


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's a darned shame that Dr.G is away right now (at least I think he is), because that man definitely has a knack for picking players that produce.
I guess he can jump in a week late though, but his first half total will suffer slightly.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll get Dr. G this year. After chasing him all of last year, I'm ready for for the games to begin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, this year you may have to chase my son. He registered for our pool, although I don't know under what name yet. He grew up using an Apple IIe, IIgs, original Mac and my wife Mac Classic, so he has the credentials to be in our pool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"It's a darned shame that Dr.G is away right now (at least I think he is), because that man definitely has a knack for picking players that produce." gw, I am here and have a team. My son is also on, so I may have to trail him this year. I am really busy and might not do all that well this year. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I am here and have a team. My son is also on, so I may have to trail him this year. I am really busy and might not do all that well this year. We shall see.


Good to hear!
Now if a few more can join before the deadline, we're about the same as we were last year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, gw. We shall see. I found it very difficult to get a first team together. I don't know the players as I did last year. I shall play this year for the fun of the game.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

I am in and looking forwrd to the season


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in. Missed week 1, but I'm in now.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

BTW, that password is dirty.

Just plain wrong.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son is tied with me for 4th. The battle of the doxies is upon us here in St.John's.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/sports/200607nhlschedule.html

new widget out for all you hockey fans


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is starting to get interesting once again in the pool. I don't have as much time to spend on the picks as I did last year, but my son is trying to finish ahead of me. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Those of you who have one or two Red Wing snipers in your picks this week are no doubt very happy.
Detroit 9, Phoenix 2
Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, this sounds like a Detroit Tigers score rather than the Red Wings.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting how things are beginning to look the same way they did at the end of last year DR. G.
Very early days still though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, iPetie, and my son is still trying to dethrone me in this household.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr. G,

Please skip a week so we can catch up to you....it's deja vu all over again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, I faded in the second half of last season because I did not have the time to research my picks as I did in the first half. I am in the same situation as I was in the second half, when I struggled to maintain my lead and only did so in the last day. So, in a week or so, others shall overtake me without my having to skip a week. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G, 

I think you are just toying with us and actually have a room full of interns/researchers tapping into the NHL's database feeding you the inside scoop...

On a side note....you can now get a Battle of Alberta widget!
http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/sports/battleofalberta.html


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, sorry, but it is true. I have work and research interests, not counting our six doxies, to consider prior to my weekly picks. I have made my picks a few days ago for next week so that I won't forget. Not even sure who my players are or if they have gotten hurt. That would have NEVER happened last year.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Not even sure who my players are or if they have gotten hurt. That would have NEVER happened last year.


Speaking of which, here's a site I use to check on injuries...
http://cbs.sportsline.com/nhl/injuries

If there's a better web site, pass it on please. After I found the above site, I never looked any further. It seems to be updated fairly often.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, great minds think alike. This was the site I used last year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, iPetie, FYI, my son, who is rage_lakers (as in Rage Against the Machine and the LA Lakers) is right behind us and determined to get ahead of me in this pool. Since we are all tied for first place, I just thought that I would forewarn you all. Luckily, he loses interest in pools by mid-year. We shall see.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Dr. G, I think you should come clean and explain how you, like a great many other university professors, employ your students to do your research, both academic and hockey, for you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, I have no grad or undergrad assistants. I am a teleprofessor, so I am able to teach from home.........my home, your home, Moscool's home in London, or in New Zealand. So, I make my selections on Monday and forget about them for the next week.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, iPetie, FYI, my son, who is rage_lakers (as in Rage Against the Machine and the LA Lakers) is right behind us and determined to get ahead of me in this pool. Since we are all tied for first place, I just thought that I would forewarn you all. Luckily, he loses interest in pools by mid-year. We shall see.


With an 82 game season, it would be cool if everyone in the ehMac pool held first place for a little while. That whole 15 minutes of fame thing.  

Then again, it's always humbling to look at the overall SportsNet group leaders. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am amazed at some of the overall scores nationwide. These people must spend hours making their selections.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I am amazed at some of the overall scores nationwide. These people must spend hours making their selections.


I think that many folks live and breath hockey, and are members of several pools. So it's the old adage... practice makes perfect. I suppose a little luck can really do wonders too.

Speaking of luck, I'll need some next week, my choices don't feel right. :baby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, strange, but I feel the same way about my picks. I stay away from the "Consensus Picks" link, because it causes me to keep second-guessing my initial picks.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G, For the first time in my memory, I am actually ahead of you in the pool. I will enjoy the moment, fleeting as I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith, iPetie. You shall do well in this year's pool.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Holy cow, did anyone go heavy on Buffalo tonight? :yikes:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Holy cow, did anyone go heavy on Buffalo tonight? :yikes:


And, in particular, did they have Afinogenov?
Six goals against the Flyers in the second period alone, and a five point night for Afinogenov. Buffalo 9, Philly 1.
Now that's a blowout!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Next week, I am going for broke. Either I shall put more distance between myself and the rest of the pack, or I shall sink below the top 10. We shall see.

I am impressed that my son, rage_lakers, is hanging in there against the rest of the hardened vets here in ehMacLand.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I was just happy to lead you for most of the week Dr.G. I'll catch you again this week with my picks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

You might just do that this week, iPetie. My son is thrilled with my picks, figuring that he shall pass me. He is currently in 4th or 5th place, I believe. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't look now, but my son is in third place and gunning to quickly pass iPetie and get to whomever is in first place. As Satchel Paige once said, "Don't look back, someone may be gaining on you."


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

It would seem your son has overtaken you this week Dr.G. I've had a nice week and actually lead you by a margin of more than a point for the first time ever in the ehMac pool. I fear it will be short lived.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, my son is gunning for me and then for you. I am impressed with his progress to date. I did not pick well last week, and I don't have much time to make thought-out selections this week. I'll go with who I know and hope for the best. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I did not pick well last week, and I don't have much time to make thought-out selections this week. I'll go with who I know and hope for the best. We shall see.


I actually think that 'spur of the moment picks' are as good, and maybe better, than well researched picks...
Often I make hasty picks mid-week, then I make quick changes on Friday or Saturday, and sometimes, I finalize my picks on Sunday night. But without fail, my finalized picks don't do as well as I'd hoped, and I've come to realize that my earlier picks turned out to have been the better choices. It's rather frustrating.
So having said that, I say, go with your first instincts, even though I haven't yet learned to. 

To me, it's exactly like playing poker.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I totally agree. My initial picks are always better than when I tinker a bit. I lost out on 8 points because of my changes. Hopefully, I shall still be in the top 10 once this new week is over. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, my son just passed me and he is breathing down your neck.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

The battle for first place is heating up this week! So many of us picked lots of the same Atlanta players - I should of picked more Leaf players!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is amazing how close the top 10 are to each other. Last year, once ehMax fell from the lead at about this time, things opened up somewhat.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing, it has tightened up and it will be fight to the bitter end....just another 6 months to go!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As well, we had more people participating last year.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm on pace to have the worst week ever, including all of last year.  
From now on I'm going with my first instinct, no more of this tweaking and tinkering with my picks. Second guessing isn't working at all this season.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I feel your pain. I am constantly not picking the correct goalie and changing my mind at the last minute to switch a winger for someone else, with my initial selection being the hottest player of the week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son just went out this evening humming the "na na na na ............ na na na na .................. hey ay........." tune. I think he has tied me for second. We are like a sandwich between iPetie and rightcoasters.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I am sending my son to live with you. He is unbearable to live with now that he has passed me. Send him back when he graduates university. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I feel your pain Dr.G. However, the cost of education will not fit within my budget at this point. So, I'm afraid you'll have to keep him. Also, since you have passed him again, you will have to keep paying the cost.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, thinking about his education cost blinded me momentarily as I switched, with an hour to go in the trading deadline, from Kozlov to Selame. It cost me dearly.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

What a terrible weekly total....killed me in the standings. Here's hoping I can jump up a few notches this week!


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

I notice that for the first time in a while many of us in the top 10 actually have fairly wide ranging picks…should be an interesting week. 

Except for you Dr G. You have almost mirrored my picks (again). How am I ever going to catch you if we keep doing this?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ramboman, don't try to catch me, in that I am quickly sinking. I keep making last minute picks that have cost me dearly. In the past two weeks, my last minute changes have cost me 15 points.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

You're right Ramboman. Two weeks ago I had exactly the same thoughts about how long it would take to catch up if our picks were so similar.

I think we'll see more shuffling in the top 10 this week than we have since the season started, which is good. But we're not even a quarter of the way through the season so a bad week or a good week now will likely get evened out down the way.

This is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Some varied results from the past week in the top ten. From 25 to 39 points. Let's see what this week brings.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Ramboman said:


> Some varied results from the past week in the top ten. From 25 to 39 points. Let's see what this week brings.


Opps...that should have read 25 to 41. Good job Ants.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

thanks ramboman,

It feels good to have a great week (i think it's my first or second time). It has certainly helped keep me in the running. Brind'amour was on fire last week and I was hoping Huet would have a decent couple of games.

Let's see if this week's picks are any good...

I watched the Buffalo/Tampa game and kept wishing I had chosen Gaustad and Kotalik.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Watch out Ants...I am gunning for 6th spot this week


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I feel like I really screwed up this week's picks, most of you got at least 10 points last night, I ended the evening with 4. I see your are only two points behind....but here's hoping I get lucky with my Calgary picks this evening.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, what is your name in our pool?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, the same thing happened to me for the past two weeks. I kept changing my picks at the last minute, and each time it was a disaster. Did the same thing on Monday (when will I ever learn), but it might not be as disasterous this week. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Ants, what is your name in our pool?


it's rightcoastants!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, rc. Bon chance, this week, mon ami.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Dr G, your son's picks continue to amaze me every week (like father, like son). :clap: 

I guess I should not be very surprised as I have 2 daughters myself (14 and 16) and they always amaze me with such things.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ramboman, he is paying more time selecting his picks. I choose the list for next week on Tuesday, and then change all my good selections to poor selections on Monday afternoon. He thinks through his picks all week and then selects on Monday evening here, which is still afternoon in TO.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I see they've re-evaluated the players this week. 

That could make picking next week's team a little more difficult, particularly in finding those low-value, decent production players that can make or break a team.

Thomas Vanek, for example, went to 5 points, up from 3.

Oh, the woes of being a general manager!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is going to make life picking players a bit more complex.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr. G - no disrepect but I took a page out of your book and made some "final tweaks" at the last minute this week and boy am I paying for it! What a lack luster point total for me this week.

On the other hand, qwijibo is having a stellar week. At this pace, he could finish in the Top 3 overall this week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, yes, we both did it again this week. C'est la vie.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow...a 50 point week from qwijibo! Good job!! :clap: 

Anyone know what the single week point record within our Ehmac pool is? I know I have been in the 40's a few times but I have never cracked the big 5-0 

Dr G....how many times have you had a +49 week?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Ramboman said:


> Wow...a 50 point week from qwijibo! Good job!! :clap:


Kudos to you qwijibo! brainstrained did not do too badly as well. I am verklempt! Happy for you both for scoring so high and sad for me for taking a nose dive in the standings!

Ants


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ramboman, I had a 55 and 57 point week .................... but that was last year. I don't have much time to go over my picks. Luckily, I changed Yashin at the last moment when I heard he was hurt.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi guys. I also have a family and friends pool going where my 14 year old nephew had a 52 point week. I commented in the Trash Talk section to him about burning up all his luck so early in the season. Well, last week I had 50 points, this week I am still at 0. Wonder who burned up their luck now?

Just so it's clear. I am qwijibo in the hockey pool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Man, my son has 10 points just tonight!!! He is leaving his old man in the dust, I fear.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Correction, Stephen now has an 11 point night with just two of his players scoring.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I see Dr. G is finally making his move.  

Will we see you break away from the frontrunners now or will you toy with us some more as the season is not even half done?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, if you knew who I gave up at the last minute this week and last week, I would be 12 points higher than I am right now. I am amazed at my son, however. The "wunderkind" makes his selections in about 3 minutes about an hour before the deadline. Still, it is all for fun.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Fun?!?!?!  

Damnit Dr. G, this is hockey.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, true, but the pool is for fun. The actual NHL standings are what I watch. Go Rangers!!!!!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Week 14 looks like it's going to be a real stinker for me. I knew I shouldn't have ignored the Senators this week, and Heatley, in particular.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

That's it for me..... During the holidays I forgot to submit picks for the last two weeks and now I am officially "out".

Good luck to my fellow EhMac'ers for the second half!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ramboman said:


> That's it for me..... During the holidays I forgot to submit picks for the last two weeks and now I am officially "out".


You should stay in Ramboman. Last year I went from pitiful (even within our ehMac group) in the first half, to #57 nation-wide in the second half. So don't give up, you might just surprise yourself. 

Think of it in terms of first half/second half, and just kiss the first half off. Then there's the play-offs, which is another separate segment.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Last year due to work and travel commitments I missed making selections for much of the first half and the start of the second. By the time life had slowed down, I was about 35th and felt hopelessly behind. So mentally, I made it into a weekly competition instead of a season-long one. Over the final third of the season, I led one week and consistently finished in the top 10 on a weekly basis, moving up overall to about 12th. I still got a great deal of enjoyment out of the pool, and it heightened my interest in the hockey season. So I'm with Gwillikers, stick around and have some fun.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I don't recall the top 10 being this closely packed together last year. A couple of good weeks could put anyone in the top 10 this year into first place.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ramboman said:


> That's it for me..... During the holidays I forgot to submit picks for the last two weeks and now I am officially "out".
> 
> Good luck to my fellow EhMac'ers for the second half!


And, despite that, you ended up with more (week) points than all but one ehMac'er. :heybaby: 

At the rate you're going (if you don't quit) you'll be challenging for the top three.  

Heck, it might be funny if you do quit, that your last picks carry you through to a reasonable finish. :yikes:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Everybody ready for the second half??

Things get really interesting now. Players start to sense the playoff hunt, and a chance to go to the big dance. Things get serious from here on in. Some trades are coming too. I love the second half! :clap: 

All the best,

-Howie


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I made a bet with my son as to who shall win the overall pool. He bet $5 on himself, I bet on you. Don't let me down. You have the momentum.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I made a bet with my son as to who shall win the overall pool. He bet $5 on himself, I bet on you. Don't let me down. You have the momentum.


Gee, no pressure there! :yikes: 

I was thinking you and your son would be battling for top spot overall. Which could make it a bit tense around the old dinner table. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, for the second time since the pool started, we chose the same players. I switched at the last minute my goalie, giving up Hasek (who won last night). Thus, he and I are joined at the hip for this week. I am not spending as much time with the pool, as is he, which is why I bet on you.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I realize this is whining... but I missed making the final changes to my week 21 picks. Damn American holidays. One game was near over before I realized the deadline had been changed.

Oh well, maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, we have nearly exactly the same lineup, although I think yours is actually a bit stronger than mine. So, you should not worry too much. My money is on you, although my son is in hot pursuit. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, my son informed me that this is the week he passes you, and the following week is when he passes me. I told him not to hold his breath. My $5 is still riding on you to take all the marbles in the overall points total. Don't let me down.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, my son informed me that this is the week he passes you, and the following week is when he passes me. I told him not to hold his breath. My $5 is still riding on you to take all the marbles in the overall points total. Don't let me down.


A healthy dose of confidence in that young man, and that's rarely a bad trait. Kudos to your wife and yourself, he'll surely do well in life. :clap: 

I was a bit lazy/busy before this recent deadline and just went with general consensus picks, thus I fear there are a few oversights in those picks. But you really just never know, these sports pools are equal parts; luck, knowledge, and preparation. Any one of those parts can trump the other two at any given time. Therein lay the "fun" aspect of it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, gw. As Satchel Paige once said, "Don't look back, someone might be gaining on you." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G., I think your son may have psychic ability!

We'll know for sure after next week, but so far he's right on. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, he has been making some strange picks lately, but they are paying off. I keep making the mistake of setting my line by Wed. and then forgetting to upgrade it based on new info. I just don't have the time to spend on this pool. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, this may be the week that either you or my son, or both of you, pass me. I made my selections last Tuesday, and then forgot to update them on the latest stats. Such is Life. At least I did not change my mind at the last minute and then spent the week regretting these changes. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, this may be the week that either you or my son, or both of you, pass me. I made my selections last Tuesday, and then forgot to update them on the latest stats. Such is Life. At least I did not change my mind at the last minute and then spent the week regretting these changes. We shall see.


Your picks are sound Dr. G.. We're all making reasonable picks these days, and therefore the players themselves will decide the outcome. Success will arrive out of good fortune, since we're all being quite responsible with our choices. 
I'm coming off of a terrible week which I didn't enjoy, yet I know that the playoff pool segment will be fun for all. And that's right around the corner. It's basically a clean slate for that segment, and anyone can claim it.

Having said all that... I dearly wish an ehMac member would win a nice prize one year. I think if we keep going, eventually it will happen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, you are an amazing 153 in the second half points totals. I thought you would have been coasting by me by now. I still have $5 riding on you. My son is in hot pursuit of both of us.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I did very poorly in the playoff pools. I go with the teams that I want to see advance in the playoffs rather than the teams I think will advance. Don't tell him, but I would like to see my son win our pool. He would be thrilled.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I did very poorly in the playoff pools. I go with the teams that I want to see advance in the playoffs rather than the teams I think will advance. Don't tell him, but I would like to see my son win our pool. He would be thrilled.


Well he's certainly on the right track to do just that.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, gw. We shall see.

Can't believe the season is almost over. I am still hoping that the NY Rangers at least make the playoffs. Again, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, do you realize that you are #113 worldwide in the second half standings??? Wow!!!!!!! What momentum. Should have be more than $5 on you.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, do you realize that you are #113 worldwide in the second half standings??? Wow!!!!!!! What momentum. Should have be more than $5 on you.


Yet last week was my fifth worst week of all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Man, a hot week and you will be in the top 10 of the second half group, and #1 in our group. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Man, a hot week and you will be in the top 10 of the second half group, and #1 in our group. We shall see.


Well, I had my best week of the season, and you're partially right Marc. Yet I'm only in the top 1000 over-all (T991). Tough crowd, I'd say. :yikes: 

The playoffs will be a hoot though. We all start fresh, and every team will be going for broke. There's nothing better than the NHL playoffs. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"There's nothing better than the NHL playoffs." Yes, when the NY Rangers make the playoffs. Pray for them, gw. Pray for them.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "There's nothing better than the NHL playoffs." Yes, when the NY Rangers make the playoffs. Pray for them, gw. Pray for them.


No problem, I didn't take Jagr this week, so he'll definitely do well. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I made my team last Tuesday, and forgot to update it this afternoon. Since it was a holiday, everything was on a Sunday schedule and I forgot today was Monday. Thus, there goes 2nd place ............... and to my son of all people. C'est la vie.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Geez, points are hard to come by lately. Scoring is way down across the league as of late.
Should have taken a Leaf or two I guess.  Never thought I'd say that!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not sure if anyone has noticed, but our very own gw is tied for #9 for second half points. That is #9 in the WHOLE country, not just in ehMacLand. His accomplishment in the second half has won him the overall title. 

gw, I concede defeat and pass to you the crown of glory. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My main concern now is that the Rangers stay in the playoff round. Since I doubt the NY Knicks will catch the TO Raptors, hopefully the Leafs will do the honors and not catch the NY Rangers. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> My main concern now is that the Rangers stay in the playoff round. Since I doubt the NY Knicks will catch the TO Raptors, hopefully the Leafs will do the honors and not catch the NY Rangers. We shall see.


I wouldn't be too worried about the Rangers, they're playing well, and look like they'll make it. It's Toronto, Montreal, and Carolina where the most concerned fans are. Toronto has it's fate in it's own hands, in that they play Montreal in their final regular season game.
A very interesting eastern race, and a very sad one for last years mighty Carolina Hurricane. (obviously I've given up on them making it)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I would like to see both Montreal and TO make the playoffs, just not at the expense of the Rangers. Three games to go.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I would like to see both Montreal and TO make the playoffs, just not at the expense of the Rangers. Three games to go.


No sweat, they're 3 points up on Montreal, and playing very well right now. I'd be amazed if they lost their last 3 games.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I was in high school the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's time to get our Mayor to set up the ehMac Playoff Pool. It's a separate SportsNet sign-up from the regular season.
And hopefully we'll get more joining in than last year. I think less than half went on to join the playoff pool last year.

Oh Mr. Mayor!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazing. The Rangers are helping make it possible for the Maple Leafs to get the last playoff spot by beating (just about) Montreal, and TO is losing its game to the Islanders.

It's hard enough being a Giants fan, since the Giants have not won the World Series since 1954. But it must be hard to be a Leafs fan. When was the last time they were even in the Stanley Cup finals?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

You must be happy Dr. G, your Rangers clinched a playoff spot last night. Now if only the Canucks would smarten up and win the North West division title. They're beginning to scare me.  
But then again, what would really scare me is if they have to meet the Ducks, or Sharks, in the first round.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, the Rangers are getting hot at just the right moment. I can't believe that the Leafs could not capitalize on this loss by the Habs. It's as if they want the people of TO to suffer yet again. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

What's even more interesting is that the Islanders can knock out both Montreal and Toronto, should they win their remaining two games, should Montreal lose to Toronto tomorrow evening. At least it should make for a exciting finish to the season.

Watched the Rangers vs. Habs last night and I think the Rangers can be spoliers in the first round against Atlanta or Tampa.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, when I was getting my doctorate at the University of Georgia, in Athens, GA, a friend of mine also working on his Ph.D., who was from Montreal, would always go to see the Rangers or Habs every time they came to play in Atlanta. Then, the Flames moved to Calgary, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I do remember the Flames from this period. I loved the jerseys from them 70's teams like Atlanta Flames, Oakland and Kansas City. Although I do have a fondness for the Nordiques...

Here's a little Flames history, did not know that Pat Quinn played for them and Boom Boom Geoffrion was their coach in their early years.

Atlanta Flames (1972-1980)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Ants, they were an interesting team to watch.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> What's even more interesting is that the Islanders can knock out both Montreal and Toronto, should they win their remaining two games, should Montreal lose to Toronto tomorrow evening. At least it should make for a exciting finish to the season.
> 
> Watched the Rangers vs. Habs last night and I think the Rangers can be spoliers in the first round against Atlanta or Tampa.


There's even a slim chance that Colorado & Calgary could meet in their final regular season game, to decide who makes the playoffs and who doesn't. What would be even more interesting (and silly) is if that game was decided in a shoot-out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am hoping for a Calgary-New York Stanley Cup finals, so the Flames have to make it to at least the first round. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I think Buffalo stand a great chance of getting to Cup finals, they have been consistent all season. In the West, I would like to see Nashville represent.

Going to watch the Islander/Philly game this afternoon and predict that the Islanders will win - will make tonight's Mtl/Toronto game even more of a nail biter. 

What a crazy finish to the season....love it!


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Definitely watching Toronto and Montreal tonight.
My dad has always liked the Leafs and I grew up liking them. Met my ex boyfriend when I was like 14 and he has spent all these years trying to get me to be a Habs fan and I'm almost there. I'll be happy either way tonight. Really starting to like the Habs though, never thought I'd say that!!!
He went to the Bell Centre March 17th to a game and is talking about me going in October, I don't know if it will happen but I'd love to go...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The Canucks win the North West division title with an overtime win in San Jose!! :clap: They'll meet Dallas in round one.

Just watching the barn burner between Toronto & Montreal. What a game, it's 6 to 5 for the Leafs right now. 

Just for drama sake, I hope the Oilers find a way to beat the Flames tonight. (highly unlikely I know) And the Avalanche beat the Predators too. 
Because then we'll have an amazing, do or die match up between the Flames and Avalanche tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I would rather see the Flames win now and get into the playoffs.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I would rather see the Flames win now and get into the playoffs.


It's a done deal, Colorado lost to Nashville, so Calgary has clinched a playoff spot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now, the Rangers and Flames have to both make it to the finals. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I actually thought that the Leafs would have made a better first round opponent for the Sabres, but it was not to be.
The nail-biting way the Islanders pulled out a win to clinch the last spot, must've driven Leafs fans nuts. 
IMHO, shootouts have no place in critical games.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I would have to agree. While I like shootouts, in this situation, it should have been sudden death, play till a team scores and wins.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I disagree... an incredible NJ comeback and the shootout provided some great entertainment, making for one hell of a cinderella story. Do not think the Leafs would stand a chance skating alongside the Sabres but who knows with the NYI.
Could the Islanders be this year's Edmonton? Perhaps...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> I disagree... an incredible NJ comeback and the shootout provided some great entertainment, making for one hell of a cinderella story. Do not think the Leafs would stand a chance skating alongside the Sabres but who knows with the NYI.
> Could the Islanders be this year's Edmonton? Perhaps...


I actually agree that the shootout is entertaining. But to decide a crucial game with a shootout deviates too far from the "team" aspect of hockey. It's just a skills competition with a few hand-picked players.

There's a reason why the shootout gets dropped for the playoffs. It's a crappy way to decide which team is better than the other. Entertaining yes, but silly for deciding a championship.

Sorry for the rant, I'm a bit of a traditionalist.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Congrations GW for an outstanding second half and winning the second annual Lord Ehmax Cup!

At the start of the second half you were about 30 points out of first. You made that up and ended with a lead of 16 points.     

Well done! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Yes, congrats to gwillikers for taking top spot this year! 

very well done, indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An amazing second half by gw. I win the $5 from my son, and I bet on gw when he was still in third place.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G, you did not do too bad either, did you not finish at the top last year and went on to win the Playoff pool as well (I think). Then coming in # 2 this season, pretty darn good, IMHO.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, yes, I won the overall last year. "Heavy is the head that wears the crown". Now it is gw's turn. My son finished third, which is why I won the $5. I bet on gw at the overall leader and he bet on himself.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Great job, GW. You made the West Coast proud 

Don't forget to sign up for the playoff pool, everyone.

See you on Wednesday


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone, gee.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Kami said:


> ...Don't forget to sign up for the playoff pool, everyone.


Made my picks but could not find the EhMac group. Guess the mayor has not had the time to set up the group.

Let the playoffs begin....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

April 10, 2007
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 
"NEW YORK -- Don Cherry is bringing his loud mouth and louder outfits south of the border." 

National Hockey League - CBS SportsLine.com


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Too bad we won't be going into the playoffs as a group this year. But it's still important to sign-up for the SportsNet playoff pool, because possibly we can form into an ehMac group after the deadline later today.

Next year, maybe we should join with the "CBC Hockey Night In Canada Fantasy Hockey Pool". The interface is a bit quirky (but easy once you get used to it), and it's a little more involved points-wise, but it might prove to be more fun too. After all, we ehMac'ers aren't rookies anymore!  

I'll broach that subject again during training camp next season.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

We can still set up the ehMac group. I just set up a new group tonight for some of my colleagues. Has anyone heard form the Mayor about setting about the ehMac group?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kami said:


> We can still set up the ehMac group. I just set up a new group tonight for some of my colleagues. Has anyone heard form the Mayor about setting about the ehMac group?


I PM'ed him on April 4th about setting it up, and haven't heard back. Perhaps someone else can send him another PM.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I was about to create the ehMac Playoff group myself the other night but decided not to. Have PM'ed The Mayor....


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

How is everyone doing points-wise after the first 2 nights? 

Sadly, I'm only up to 15 points after tonight's games.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kami said:


> How is everyone doing points-wise after the first 2 nights?
> 
> Sadly, I'm only up to 15 points after tonight's games.


I'm at 16. Not sure I should've taken Zetterberg. I was sure he'd be on fire in the playoffs. Oh well, it's just one game.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> I was about to create the ehMac Playoff group myself the other night but decided not to. Have PM'ed The Mayor....


I was going to make a derogatory remark about Leafs fans, but decided not to.

Oops, I guess I kinda just did.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*ehMac playoff group now active*

Created a group for ehMac this morning...

Group name: ehMac
Password: goteam
Log In with Your Username and Password - Playoff Fantasy Hockey - Sportsnet.ca

I also noticed that there's already another group called "ehMac NHL Fantasy League".
Password: goleafsgo

Let's decided which one we all want to join and I can delete the newly created group, if required.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> Created a group for ehMac this morning...
> 
> Group name: ehMac
> Password: goteam
> ...


Despite the password  I joined the "ehMac NHL Fantasy League", so go ahead and delete the new one. And see if you can get the mayor to make a "sticky" post so others will see it and join.
Thanks Ants!


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm in at the ehMac NHL Fantasy League

There's only 4 people signed up. Where is everyone????


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm in now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rangers leading 1-0.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rangers win, 2-1. Excelsior. All the way to the Stanley Cup.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Rangers win, 2-1. Excelsior. All the way to the Stanley Cup.


Wish I was as confident about the Canucks. They have me a bit concerned.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is the Year of the Rangers, gw. Excelsior.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

The Rangers looked good yesterday....as Chris Berman would say..."they could go all the way..."

PS. There are now seven of us in the playoff pool. Where are the others?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go, Rangers, Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I sprained my ankle jumping back on the Canucks bandwagon after tonights win!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, this is why it is always wise to stay with a team. I have been a fan of the Rangers since the mid-1960's, which were the glory days for the Leafs and Habs, but sad days for the Rangers.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G., your Rangers are looking very good. Like they're on a mission. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, gw, as the Blues Brothers once said, "We are on a mission from God."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting that there are three teams from New York State in this round of the playoffs.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting that there are three teams from New York State in this round of the playoffs.


Not interesting to Leafs fans Dr G..
Oops, there I go again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, actually, I was hoping that either the Leafs or Habs made it to that last spot ........... if not both teams, just so long as the Rangers were not bumped out of the top 8. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am surprised that the Flames are not doing better against the Rangers. I am hoping for a sweep to give the Rangers a bit of rest before the next round.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rangers take the first step towards the Stanley Cup. Excelsior!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Rangers take the first step towards the Stanley Cup. Excelsior!!!


Dr G., should my Canucks close out their series in similar fashion, you will find me a very happy ehMac citizen in the wee hours of Friday morning when I return home from my nightshift.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good luck, gw. I would like to see Canadian teams advance. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Damn, the Canucks always do things the hard way. Off to game 6 in Dallas.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith, gw. Keep the faith.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I was sorry to see the Flames get eliminated last night. I certainly hope that the Canucks have better luck tonight, but after 7 periods without a goal, it's hard to be too optimistic. 
There's nothing worse than a scoring slump in the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, gw. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Do the Canucks do things the hard way, or what!?!  

The 2nd round match-ups look very interesting. There's some great hockey coming up. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, you have to give some praise to Luongo. He stayed tough throughout the series.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, you have to give some praise to Luongo. He stayed tough throughout the series.


Indeed, he's the reason they've had any success at all.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*make your picks!*

just a reminder, pick deadline for round 2 is tomorrow, Wednesday, Apr. 25, 2007 at 7:00 PM ET.

let the games continue.....


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G., your Rangers, and my Canucks, are in tough. Both our teams are up against the league powerhouses. 
It's possible that one, or both of us may have to resort to prayer after game three. I'm thinkin' it'll be me! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I have already resorted to prayers ......... and even lighting a candle at a local church ............... and I am Jewish. If they go down 3-0 in games, I might have to resort to a sacrifice. Now, where are those doxies???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G., the Canucks beat Anaheim in double OT... here's what I did before the game to ensure victory...

Wearing nothing but a pair of "Fruit of the Looms", and holding a box of "Alpha Bits"... I ran around our living room coffee table, tossing Alpha Bits over my left shoulder, while singing "The Name Game" written by singer Shirley Ellis. I ran around until the song was done. _(man, am I ever out of shape)_
And the Canucks won!

I chose a time when no one was home but me and the dog (because I'm no dummy). But now my dog seems to be avoiding me.
But the Canucks won!



BTW, as an added bonus, I found that our vacuum cleaner really did a nice job of picking up all the cereal scattered about.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I think that I shall pass on your form of team support and stick to prayer. Maybe a doxie sacrifice will be in order if the Rangers lose the next game. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I think that I shall pass on your form of team support and stick to prayer.


But why?

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I ran around our living room coffee table, tossing Alpha Bits over my left shoulder, while singing "The Name Game"...." gw, in a house with 6 doxies, I would not get past the first few lines of this song before they attacked me for the cereal.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "I ran around our living room coffee table, tossing Alpha Bits over my left shoulder, while singing "The Name Game"...." gw, in a house with 6 doxies, I would not get past the first few lines of this song before they attacked me for the cereal.


Hah, haa, of course, that makes total sense. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am also hoping that the Sens blow away the Devils. If the Rangers can't win, I would like to see a Canadian team win the Stanley Cup. If this is not going to happen, I would like to see Buffalo win the Cup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, wouldn't it be grand for a replay of the 1993-94 Stanley Cup finals with the Rangers against the Canucks ................... AND with the SAME result?
That would be sweet.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, wouldn't it be grand for a replay of the 1993-94 Stanley Cup finals with the Rangers against the Canucks ................... AND with the SAME result?
> That would be sweet.


 Nooooooooooo! I couldn't go through that again! This city couldn't go through that again! Imagine the riot!?!

It's only fair that this time the Canucks win by one goal in game 7. We would then be healed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, the Rangers have to start winning if there is going to be this sort of Stanley Cup final game 7. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jagr puts the Rangers ahead 1-0 at the start of the second period. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, it was a nail biter, but the Rangers pulled off a victory in OT.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, it's "do or die" for Vancouver and the NY Rangers tonight. May they both face the dawn tomorrow tied in their respective series. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I've heard a rumor that there's a flu/cold running through the Canuck team. Also, Cowen will not play tonight due to injury. Still, against the odds, they must find a way.

The Rangers are up 1-0 in the first. A very fast and entertaining game!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I should send out the Doxie Emergency Squad with some homemade chicken soup for the team.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

They could sure use it Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a finish to the Ranger game!!!!! I was ready to sacrifice a doxie to keep the call "no goal". I could not tell if it was in or not, which means it should not have been called a goal. 

Series tied 2-2. Excelsior!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, you will excuse me if I don't watch the entire Vancouver game. It starts at midnight my time here in St.John's. The soup is on the way and will be there by game time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dropped off some of the soup for the Raptors. They are hanging on by a thread right now with a one point lead.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Raptors with a 3 point lead now as the soup is doing it magic.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Raptors win by two, with the help of my chicken soup. It shall help Vancouver to win tonight. Trust me on this reality of Jewish chicken soup.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> The Raptors win by two, with the help of my chicken soup. It shall help Vancouver to win tonight. Trust me on this reality of Jewish chicken soup.


Dr G., the soup never made it and thus the Canucks lost in OT!  
Apparently they stopped in Alberta to visit SINC, and he started feeding them his special meatloaf. The doxies slept for hours after eating tons of meatloaf, and then SINC wisely sent them back home.

Did I mention that SINC kept the soup? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, sorry to hear about the Canucks and the soup. Guess we are going to have to resort to the "do or die" strategy now to make sure of a Vancouver-New York Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, the Canucks are done, and the best team definitely won. Anaheim is an excellent team, and could go all the way.
Very few picked the Canucks to even make the playoffs this year (including me), so I applaud their results. With a few tweaks here and there, they'll be a contender for as long as Luongo is a Canuck goaltender. :clap: 

*GO OTTAWA GO!!* _
(sorry Dr. G)_  

Oh, and... *GO VANCOUVER GIANTS GO!!* 
_(we have a truly great WHL team here, and we're hosting the Memorial Cup this year)_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry about the Canucks, gw. Luongo made 56 saves, but even only letting two in, Vancouver needs to score more than a goal to win a game. Maybe next year. If the Rangers don't win, I would like to see either Ottawa or Buffalo win the Stanley Cup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I can't believe that Buffalo scores with only 8 seconds left in regulation time and then win it in OT. The Rangers will have to move on to the next round the hard way, with two straight wins. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I know how you feel Dr G..
I really REALLY know how you feel!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, at least the Rangers still have a chance. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, at least the Rangers still have a chance. We shall see.


A good chance, I saw it going 7 games.
I meant I know how it feels to lose a game that should have been in the bag. In game 4, the Canucks were up 2-0 in the 3rd, and went on to lose 3-2 in overtime. It was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Dick Hertz (Mar 29, 2007)

gwillikers said:


> A good chance, I see it going 7 games.
> I meant I know how it feels to lose a game that should have been in the bag. In game 4, the Canucks were up 2-0 in the 3rd, and went on to lose 3-2 in overtime. It was a huge disappointment.


My old school has a football team with a penchant for blowing early leads late in the game. It even had a nickname: "Couging it," as in, "Did we win? No, they were up 12-0 at halftime and Couged it."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, yes, I too was surprised/disappointed when the Canucks could not keep a two goal lead in the third period.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, it is do-or-die for the Rangers starting in about 5 minutes. "Death before Dishonor" is the rallying cry for the Rangers today. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bug Humbar. Well, the Rangers played well at times. Now, I root for Ottawa, and if they lose, I root for Buffalo to win the Stanley Cup. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I picked San Jose to beat Detroit, but that's not working out either.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, gw. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The Sabres will need to step it up another notch in order to challenge the Senators. All-in-all, this stands to be a very good display of playoff hockey.
Watch, and enjoy.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Don't forget to make your picks for the *final 2 rounds* by this Thursday


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kami said:


> Don't forget to make your picks for the *final 2 rounds* by this Thursday


It's tempting to just pick players from the 2 teams that I THINK are going to the final (Ottawa & Anaheim). But doing that could backfire in a big way. Imagine having no players in the final. :baby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't we make another change after the next round? Or, are these the final selections?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I just went back and checked. I was wrong. The next segment is for round 3 and 4. Thus, the selections shall be our last.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

This has to be the worst round to pick players in. Do you win in a blaze of glory by picking players from your fav. 2 teams or win in a conservative manner by spreading your picks around. Only a day to think about it...

The way GW and I have been picking similar players all year, I can hardly wait to see who he has chosen


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, this is the crucial round. Also, a four game series can spell disaster for someone. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kami said:


> The way GW and I have been picking similar players all year, I can hardly wait to see who he has chosen


Kami, my devotion to Luongo & the Canucks cost me dearly. As a result I'm going with a mix, because I just can't bet against Buffalo, they're too good. Heck, I find it hard to bet against Detroit too, despite seeing just how strong Anaheim is. :yikes: 

The only thing that's for sure, is that there's some really good hockey coming up.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Looks like we are thinking the same way again.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Just to make it interesting for me, I stuck my neck out a bit. I made one hugely unpopular pick, and one slightly unpopular pick. 
Too bad the regular season pool is way more fun than the playoffs. As choices decrease, so does the fun aspect.  
But the hockey is amazing in the playoffs!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

At the last minute, in the last segment, I switched Alfredson for Heatley, and paid dearly for it, gw. Remember, "heavy is the head that wears the crown". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Remember, "heavy is the head that wears the crown". Paix, mon ami.


That must be the reason I'm sinking like a stone in the pool.  
Kami is looking poised to win the playoff crown. Still too early though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, gw. We shall see.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh, its way too early too predict a winner. 

The danger for people like GW and I who spread picks over 4 teams (vs. 2 teams), is those people who correctly picked the 2 teams that make it to the finals. Man, if Detroit and Ottawa make it, I'm in HUGE trouble


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A valid point, Kami. I personally tried to balance my picks, but ended up going with a overweighted selection around two specific teams.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Just to make it interesting for me, I stuck my neck out a bit. I made one hugely unpopular pick, and one slightly unpopular pick.


I knew it was dumb to change Spezza to Drury, and Emery to Miller, but I thought that Buffalo would at least win 1 game. :baby: I actually thought it would be Ottawa in six.

Buffalo is very likely done on Wednesday night. A sweep.

Go Sens Go! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Buffalo is very likely done on Wednesday night. A sweep." Don't count them out just yet, gw. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Don't count them out just yet, gw. We shall see.


You're right! Back to Buffalo they go.
I'm just happy to have more hockey to watch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, in this situation, the quicker the better. The Sens need 5 more wins ASAP.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> It's tempting to just pick players from the 2 teams that I THINK are going to the final (Ottawa & Anaheim). But doing that could backfire in a big way. Imagine having no players in the final. :baby:


Hindsight can drive a person nuts! Not just in terms of hockey pools either.  

Anyway, _sigh_, hoping for, and predicting... *Ottawa in 6*.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawa in 5, gw.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Selecting players from only two teams is a gamble, no doubt about it. But if you're behind and you play the same strategy as the frontrunners, you'll have little chance to catch up.

I'm disappointed Detroit lost, not just because I believe they are the better team, but because a Detroit-Ottawa final would have kept me in the pool. 

So I'm out of it now and it looks as though our ehmac league final will be between Kami and Dr.G. 

Can Kami hold off the New York Newfoundlander?

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Can Kami hold off the New York Newfoundlander?" I would be betting on him, if truth be told.

"We shall see." As Jerry Seinfeld would say, "That's my routine."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, in actuality, I am a Newfoundlander and Labradorian from New York City. I was born and raised in NYC and came to NL back in July, 1977.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Ah yes, does the New Yorker modify the Newfoundlander and Labradorian or the Newfoundlander and Labradorian modify the New Yorker?

Obviously, the latter. Though I wish you Newfoundlanders and Labradorians would find a simpler, inclusive appellation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, as the old saying goes, "You can take the kid out of New York City, but you can't take the City out of the kid." I still have a New York City accent.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My good friend, Jim Balsillie, the co-CEO of Blackberry makers Research in Motion Ltd., has agreed to buy two of our doxie pups. Instead of our usual fee, I am accepting a part-ownership in the Nashville Predators. We intend to have the new team brought to both St.John's, NL and Winnipeg, MB. We will bring the Stanley Cup back to Canada should Ottawa fail this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The St.John's/Winnipeg Fighting Doxies might have a few of their games in Hamilton, ON as well, just to thumb their noses at those in the GTA.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I wish that the 'powers that be', in the NHL, would reward the faithful and award a team to both Winnipeg, and southern Ontario (perhaps Hamilton). Canada can support a couple more teams, and Lord knows we deserve them too. The Predators would flourish in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, wait until the Fighting Doxies come to Vancouver and beat up your Canucks. You'll be whistling a different tune then. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, wait until the Fighting Doxies come to Vancouver and beat up your Canucks. You'll be whistling a different tune then. Paix, mon ami.


Ahh, but the Fighting Doxies will just add that extra ingredient of feistiness to the team, and allow them to go all the way to the final! Bring those Fighting Doxies on!!

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, what if the Fighting Doxies of St.John's/Hamilton draft Luongo as their goalie? Then we might have a chance.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> "Can Kami hold off the New York Newfoundlander?" I would be betting on him, if truth be told.
> 
> "We shall see." As Jerry Seinfeld would say, "That's my routine."
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


I've been fighting the flu bug the last couple of days and missed my daily dose of ehmac...

I can hardly wait for Monday. This long delay is ridiculous as the NHL really loses out on the momentum that was built up with the run to the Cup. Is there any other pro league in the world that does this???

So far the 4 team strategy has been good to me and luckily I was weighted with more Ottawa and Anaheim players. I'm hoping for a long series with lots of scoring.

Good luck everyone and enjoy


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kami said:


> I can hardly wait for Monday. This long delay is ridiculous as the NHL really loses out on the momentum that was built up with the run to the Cup.


Couldn't agree more Kami, it should've started Saturday night (tonight).

As you know our Vancouver Giants embarrassed the Plymouth Whalers 8-1 last night, so we have a huge final game against those pesky Medicine Hat Tigers on Sunday. Should be a real barn burner. Can't wait!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, just wait until the St.John's/Hamilton Doxies roll into town.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Great Giants win last night :clap: . I sat on the couch and watched the whole game.

The Memorial Cup final will be excellent and will be more than enough to tide me over until Monday


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Vancouver Giants Claim the Cup*

*The Vancouver Giants, Memorial Cup Champs!! * :clap: 

I'm afraid that the Stanley Cup final will have to be awfully darned good to top that Memorial Cup tournament.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This just in from CNN.com

"ANAHEIM, Calif. -- NHL commissioner Gary Bettman said Monday that even if the sale of the Nashville Predators goes through, the franchise "is not going anywhere." 

Craig Leipold has signed a letter of intent to sell the Predators to Canadian billionaire Jim Balsillie for $220 million after losing $70 million in 10 years of ownership. 

The terms of the sale, which must be approved by three-fourths of the NHL's board of governors, call for the deal to be completed by June 30."

It seems as if Bettman does not want NHL teams to be located in any country other than Canada or the US. He has nothing against placing a team in Hamilton, ON, but is concerned about a team in St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador. When asked to locate St.John's on a map, he searched around both the country of Iceland and the Danish territory of Greenland. Someone had to point it out for him, which, to his amazement, was in eastern Canada. Seems he did not know about Canada's 10th province.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Stupid Ducks!  

Oh well, if the Sens can win their home games we're off to a best of 3 situation. I haven't given up, I'm just concerned. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, if we have to, we will be burning Ottawaman to make a sacrifice to the gods of Hockey.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, we burned poor Ottawaman, but he did not die in vain. From his death, will come a dawn of a new day upon the Sens, and a rebirth of their scoring abilities, and then, the Stanley Cup. RIP O-man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we burned poor Ottawaman, but he did not die in vain. From his death, will come a dawn of a new day upon the Sens, and a rebirth of their scoring abilities, and then, the Stanley Cup. RIP O-man. Paix, mon ami.


O-man was a nice fellow and will be missed, but onward and upward, hockey takes precedence. Go Sens Go!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, gw. O-mans last words, just before the fires consumed him, were "Excelsior, Sens ............. Beauseant!!!!" Thus, every upward, Sens ............ be glorious. Alas, poor O-man, I knew him Horatio.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Nashville Predators could be one step closer to relocating to Hamilton, ON and St. John's, NL

Jim Balsillie, a billionaire in Waterloo, ON, who last week signed a letter of intent to buy the Nashville Predators, has reactivated a deal that gives him exclusive rights to negotiate a lease option for housing an NHL team at Hamilton's Copps Coliseum. St. John's already has the Mile One Stadium, where the Toronto Maple Leaf's farm team played up until last year.

The new team, the Hamilton/St.John's Fighting Doxies, would be a formidable team to unite central and Atlantic Canadians with a team of their own.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

*Aegroto, dum anima est, spes esse dicitur *

*Aequam memento rebus in arduis servare mentem*

*Audaces fortuna iuvat *

*ut vincere aut mori *​


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is said that for a sick man, there is hope as long as there is life.

Remember when life's path is steep to keep your mind even.

Fortune favors the bold.

As too win is everything.


Horace and Virgil would be honored to have known Ottawaman as we have known him. May he soar with the eagles and rise like the Phoenix. Bon soir, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ut humiliter opinor,
Ottawaman et unus multorum. 
Urbanus et instructus.

In my humble opinion,
Ottawaman is one of many.
A gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tomorrow, at dawn, high atop Signal Hill here in St.John's, where the rising sun first touches North America, Ottawaman's ashes shall be scattered to the wind. Hopefully, the gods of Hockey shall be appeased, "volente Deo", and victory shall come to the Sens. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, we scattered O-man's ashes to the gods of Hockey from atop of Signal Hill at dawn here in St.John's. It was a solumn and peaceful ceremony, as O-man would have wanted it to help bring victory to the Sens tonight.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we scattered O-man's ashes to the gods of Hockey from atop of Signal Hill at dawn here in St.John's. It was a solumn and peaceful ceremony, as O-man would have wanted it to help bring victory to the Sens tonight.


Surely such a sacrifice will yield 2 home ice wins. I mean, heck, O-man is worth that much, ain't he?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, Ottawaman's sacrifice shall prove that he did not "die in vain", and a Sen's Stanley Cup victory (in 7 games) will bring about a wave of admiration for O-man. Trust me on this reality.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.moviesoundclips.net/movies1/gettysburg/win.wav


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Sens have the Ducks right where they want them -- all lined up and ready to be picked off and knocked down.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

You are all invited to a beach party. We are having roasted Anaheim Duck and seaweed.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Ottawa's not looking too pretty in the first few minutes of the game...

I hope you are right, Dr.G, I would love some roasted duck....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, have faith. A come from behind Sens victory tonight is just what they need to gain back the momentum.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Alfredsson got the first goal, but Spezza will get the winning goal. Have faith.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sens in 7. Just wait and see. Have faith.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*congrats kami*

let me be the first to congratulate our new EhMac NHL Playoff Pool winner.....KAMI.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks, Ants!

Sad to see the Senators lose but in the end the better team won.

And let me be the first to say, "When does next fantasy hockey season begin?"


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> let me be the first to congratulate our new EhMac NHL Playoff Pool winner.....KAMI.


I'll second that! 
I knew you'd do it Kami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, kudos, Kami. Spezza died in the finals which did me in. Still, I gave you a run for the money. Enjoy. Just remember what was said to gw, "Heavy is the head that wears the crown." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sens in 7. Let's go Sens ...........................


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks, guys. This is my second year winning the playoff round so its been pretty nice and a lot of fun. I was worried about Dr. G and the Spezza factor. Luckily, Getzlaf came through for me.

Anyone interested in a NFL fantasy footbal league?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

NFL???? Root for the Sens in 7 before thinking of football. Let's go Sens!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rats. For finishing second in the Playoff Pool, I get a Smart Car. The winner, Kami, gets tickets to tomorrow's game in Ottawa.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Thanks, Dr. G!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kami, I trust that you shall be given good seats, befitting your winning the pool.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Apparently, the seats are at centre ice, 14 rows up, on the aisle.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great seats. Go Sens!!!!!!! Sens in 7.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Game 7 tonight. It is all in the hands of Emery. We shall see. Go Sens!!!!


----------

